# Dyno Shoot Out



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi any of the Big boys or small  interested in a dyno shoot to compare?

Used to do this year's ago in my Fast ford days  

Same Rollers same day stuff...Independent !!! :flame: 
Winner take home all the keys lol :chuckle:

Maybe invite a Magazine ? any takers?

How much HP can we Test in one day :runaway:

kk


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Sounds good, I'm in.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

JamieP said:


> Sounds good, I'm in.


Good man  lets see how many we can get together then make a list
I can bring 4 OEM manifold spots  (maybe more?)
BL20
Avalanche
Hornet
Qashy 
and Maybe 1 big one  TBA
kk


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

I'd be interested, just to see what it does. Depends on where and when.... But in for details.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

I'd be interested in principle to see how the Stage 4 + downpipes compares


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

What is dyno rated at and type?


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

I would be interested Kev, but you know what I need first!


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Awesome idea Kev!! Could probably set a record, most power dyno'd in one day? Would be well up for this


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

MattGTR750 said:


> Awesome idea Kev!! Could probably set a record, most power dyno'd in one day? Would be well up for this


Now your just making Records up 

Open To everyone with an R35 :thumbsup: I will keep Hulk at home (I promise Lol)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

ATCO said:


> What is dyno rated at and type?


Any one we agree on...Make it the same for all 
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Taff1275 said:


> I would be interested Kev, but you know what I need first!


I have a plan 
kk


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Where's the best dyno for the Gtr Kev? Surrey rolling road is closing soon which is such a shame


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I have a plan
> kk


I believe so :thumbsup:


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm in, where will it be?!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm in too Kev...:thumbsup:


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm in depending on the date


----------



## The Zedhed (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm in for this, another satge 4 with downpipes.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Im interested... date and location dependent


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Suggestions for date and Venue..I haven't an issue 

SSR/Advance/MGT/ or another..lets get a date up and I will contact one of the Jap mags

Would like all the big Project cars there  for a Real show down 

so All Project cars Get on the list!!!!

kk


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Is it an under water Dyno then Kev cos according to the press and weather Iron Bridge country is under water LOL


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm happy with any off the above dynos, how long would it take to get the cars on and off of a hub dyno?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

JamieP said:


> I'm happy with any off the above dynos, how long would it take to get the cars on and off of a hub dyno?


Maybe a Swan song for SRR ?
To say thanks :bowdown1:
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Steve said:


> Is it an under water Dyno then Kev cos according to the press and weather Iron Bridge country is under water LOL


Just use Goggle search :chuckle:
kk


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL you on form this eve !!!


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

I'll also be up for this  sounds like it could be a good day.


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

I am in, so long as I am in the uk...

Dan...


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Maybe a Swan song for SRR ?
> To say thanks :bowdown1:
> kk


SRR would be the quickest for getting the cars in and out im guessing.

Possible list, feel free to add or remove your name.

1. SVM BL20
2. SVM Avalanche
3. SVM Hornet
4. SVM Qashy 
5. JamieP SRD900R
6. Willgts
7. Johnny G
8. MattGTR750
9. buzzysingh
10. Stevie76
11. R35 Boxer
12. The Zedhed
13. grahamc
14. DanielM3


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

I just spoke to Charlie Kev, and he is fully booked until they move out at the end of march, but he is hopeful that he has secured a new premises.


----------



## The Zedhed (Oct 25, 2013)

Could be a good way to christen the new premises?


----------



## Gaz1512 (Jan 25, 2014)

Possible list, feel free to add or remove your name.

1. SVM BL20
2. SVM Avalanche
3. SVM Hornet
4. SVM Qashy 
5. JamieP SRD900R
6. Willgts
7. Johnny G
8. MattGTR750
9. buzzysingh
10. Stevie76
11. R35 Boxer
12. The Zedhed
13. grahamc
14. DanielM3
15. Gaz1512
____________
SRD900R


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

JamieP said:


> I just spoke to Charlie Kev, and he is fully booked until they move out at the end of march, but he is hopeful that he has secured a new premises.


Where is he going?
kk


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

SRR not struggle ? with cars over 1k?


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

I'd be interested in popping along in a lowly stage 1 for a base line lol, oh just to chat and watch the big guns ; )


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Where is he going?
> kk


Local to where he is now.



Jm-Imports said:


> SRR not struggle ? with cars over 1k?


Should be ok for a power run, Fman did over 1200bhp there, I've only had problems when I've been mapping as the tyres have overheated.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

will keep an eye on the thread and see dates and venues - ;-)


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Anything slightly further north?


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

You are going to struggle with getting accurate results on the high powered GTR's using a chassis dyno like Dyno Dynamics as wheel slip will rendour the results invalid. Only accurate option is hub dyno but that would be a pita getting all the cars on and off it.

If I'm home I'll to come along


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Johnny G said:


> Anything slightly further north?


Nah, I get a nose bleed up there ; )


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

saucyboy said:


> Nah, I get a nose bleed up there ; )


Captain WhatsApp speaks


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Conrad said:


> You are going to struggle with getting accurate results on the high powered GTR's using a chassis dyno like Dyno Dynamics as wheel slip will rendour the results invalid. Only accurate option is hub dyno but that would be a pita getting all the cars on and off it.
> 
> If I'm home I'll to come along



Another problem with a hub dyno is it's much less fun to watch.


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

1. SVM BL20
2. SVM Avalanche
3. SVM Hornet
4. SVM Qashy 
5. JamieP SRD900R
6. Willgts
7. Johnny G
8. MattGTR750
9. buzzysingh
10. Stevie76
11. R35 Boxer
12. The Zedhed
13. grahamc
14. DanielM3
15. Gaz1512
16. Kabz r35 Gtr


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

1. SVM BL20
2. SVM Avalanche
3. SVM Hornet
4. SVM Qashy 
5. JamieP SRD900R
6. Willgts
7. Johnny G
8. MattGTR750
9. buzzysingh
10. Stevie76
11. R35 Boxer
12. The Zedhed
13. grahamc
14. DanielM3
15. Gaz1512
16. Kabz r35 Gtr
17. Buzby
18. Saucyboy


----------



## Doza (Jul 5, 2012)

Count me in


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

hmm tempting.. As i have around 600 to add to the tally.. will see if I'm available when you have dates..dont add me to the list yet.. wouldnt mind meeting the hulk tho! ha ha


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Went to Surrey today to watch my lads CaymanR get a custom tune and got Charlie to run my GTR.. Yes I know it's not a big power project, just a lowly Stage 2 Ecutek
anyway here's the estimated at crank chart. I've the at wheels trace too if anyone wants to know. Sunny, dry, around 8 degrees


Clearly see where injectors start struggling, but is the cost of stg4 on top of this really worth the cost? Maybe get another 40hp or so? Not sure if the money better spent on some handling mods.
I guess we'll see some results from the shoot out to see approx the types of hp differences.

Yes I know these figures are not particularly accurate etc etc. and that it's better/more indicative when you only do relative measurements at the same time/day.
Also - Charlie pretty much called it right when he guessed the figure knowing just the stage and source.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

OldBob said:


> Went to Surrey today to watch my lads CaymanR get a custom tune and got Charlie to run my GTR.. Yes I know it's not a big power project, just a lowly Stage 2 Ecutek
> anyway here's the estimated at crank chart. I've the at wheels trace too if anyone wants to know. Sunny, dry, around 8 degrees
> 
> 
> ...


I will put my stage 4 graph up if u like? It's in hp and not bhp tho....


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

I spoke to Charlie a few days back, he has secured a new unit, he is going to give me available dates in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Just come across this thread now!!!

Count me in!! 

I wont be lighting up the rollers with my 650R but would be nice to see the difference between other stage 4's!


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Chronos said:


> I will put my stage 4 graph up if u like? It's in hp and not bhp tho....


Can do Chronos thx, is it from SRR?. I think I was wondering if the two actually feel massively different given the cost to upgrade, whilst of course the stg 4 will of course add an amount of power and torque somewhere. 
I'll probably best try and px a ride with someone at a Silverstone meet or similar.
Anyone got a list of back to back mid gear times, 30-100 for different tunes or similar?


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

If you are going to use SRR (dyno dynamics chassis dyno) then just ask for a printout of the roller speed against RPM graph as well as your power graphs to ensure its linear and no slip is detected, this will validate the run


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

JamieP said:


> I spoke to Charlie a few days back, he has secured a new unit, he is going to give me available dates in the next couple of weeks.


That's great news!!

I'd be up for this day as I'd love to know what my lowly remap actually does. Feels very strong even running in stage 4 company so a tad curious.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

OldBob said:


> Can do Chronos thx, is it from SRR?. I think I was wondering if the two actually feel massively different given the cost to upgrade, whilst of course the stg 4 will of course add an amount of power and torque somewhere.
> I'll probably best try and px a ride with someone at a Silverstone meet or similar.
> Anyone got a list of back to back mid gear times, 30-100 for different tunes or similar?


y pipe/injectors (ASNU)/intakes/remap by ACspeedtech

cars at 1.3bar instead of 1.4 as it made a shedload of torque, its going back for a map tweak next month, to try and get it to 1.4 safely for the internals

604 bhp at the flywheel at 18% losses


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Wouldn't mind popping over too, not to fussed about getting the car on the rollers, seems like a nice excuse for a day out


----------



## JasonNT (May 17, 2012)

I'd be interested as well, purely as never done one before


----------



## goranot (Mar 20, 2008)

I'd like to put my car on the dyno to any updates on this?


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

goranot said:


> I'd like to put my car on the dyno to any updates on this?


Check the event (in the events section!)


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

OldBob said:


> Went to Surrey today to watch my lads CaymanR get a custom tune and got Charlie to run my GTR.. Yes I know it's not a big power project, just a lowly Stage 2 Ecutek
> anyway here's the estimated at crank chart. I've the at wheels trace too if anyone wants to know. Sunny, dry, around 8 degrees
> 
> 
> ...


Stage 4 was worth it for me.... I dont notice the additional 20 odd hp, but when I got 596 at SRR I _*just wanted more*_ than 600


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Chronos said:


> y pipe/injectors (ASNU)/intakes/remap by ACspeedtech
> 
> cars at 1.3bar instead of 1.4 as it made a shedload of torque, its going back for a map tweak next month, to try and get it to 1.4 safely for the internals
> 
> 604 bhp at the flywheel at 18% losses



Chronos, have you got a boost plot graph for this map? The torque really drops off quite rapidly on your graph. Most stage 4 give about 630 and then hold the torque for a much longer flat shaped graph.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Also Chronos, is that the graph of your final map as it's making about 675 ft/lbs on that one? I'd guess that was the initial one and then Andy tweaked it from there?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

I also thought most dyno runs on a dyno dynamics should be done in shoot 44 mode, whats shoot 6F?


----------



## Tim Radley (Aug 3, 2013)

Conrad said:


> If you are going to use SRR (dyno dynamics chassis dyno) then just ask for a printout of the roller speed against RPM graph as well as your power graphs to ensure its linear and no slip is detected, this will validate the run


Only if they use inductive pickup. Won't show slip in this way with ratio rpm. Don't know why so many shops struggle with using the rpm pickup


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

barry P. said:


> I also thought most dyno runs on a dyno dynamics should be done in shoot 44 mode, whats shoot 6F?



Barry,

Shoot44 is for "four cylinders" 

Shoot6F is for "six cylinders"


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Conrad said:


> Barry,
> 
> Shoot44 is for "four cylinders"
> 
> Shoot6F is for "six cylinders"


Shoot 44 is four wheel drive, if it was run in 6F his flywheel figures would be less than if Andy had used a shoot44 run?


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

44 is 4 cylinder 4wd, 6F is 6 cylinder 4wd. The flywheel figures are estimated nonsense either way. It just uses a different look up table dependant upon 44 or 6F for transmission type selected.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

barry P. said:


> Chronos, have you got a boost plot graph for this map? The torque really drops off quite rapidly on your graph. Most stage 4 give about 630 and then hold the torque for a much longer flat shaped graph.


this is the other graph I have below bud... I dont know why it differ's OldBobs?



Evo9lution said:


> Also Chronos, is that the graph of your final map as it's making about 675 ft/lbs on that one? I'd guess that was the initial one and then Andy tweaked it from there?


yes the final graph, boost was lowered to 1.3 instead of 1.4bar as it made that much torque, Andy said it did seem a bit high, so left it at 1.3bar until I can get the car back for more road mapping, as it was too wet at the time to road map, so was dyno mapped. Andy wants to road map tweak it when its dry. I will dyno it again to see how it compares. Might throw in some downpipes in as well tho lol


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

Oldbob who mapped the car it looks nice and smooth?


OldBob said:


> Went to Surrey today to watch my lads CaymanR get a custom tune and got Charlie to run my GTR.. Yes I know it's not a big power project, just a lowly Stage 2 Ecutek
> anyway here's the estimated at crank chart. I've the at wheels trace too if anyone wants to know. Sunny, dry, around 8 degrees
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RSTuning (Mar 24, 2013)

Conrad said:


> 44 is 4 cylinder 4wd, 6F is 6 cylinder 4wd. The flywheel figures are estimated nonsense either way. It just uses a different look up table dependant upon 44 or 6F for transmission type selected.


The only 4WD shootout mode on the DD is 44 as the others only "estimate" losses for 2 wheels.


----------

